# Small party tasks



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Mon, 15 Nov 1999 11:19:48 -0700*
Request to CC world:
Our Bty is in the final stages of putting together a mini winter indoc
weekend.  One of the components of this exercise is to develop leadership in
our Bdrs who will act as section/tent group commanders.  We‘re developing a
series of small party tasks linked to a nav ex and I am seeking any/all
ideas of activities or tasks we can set up to challenge our soldiers.
To avoid a cluttering of these means - responses can be forwarded to my
e-mail address at work:
derrick.forsythe@gov.ab.ca
thanks
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Mon, 15 Nov 1999 10:43:30 -0800*
Some of the activities used by my unit in the past:
- recce patrol
- establish an OP
- "search-and-rescue"
The first two are self-explanatory.  In the third, we have the team move to a
specified location, sweep for casualty or casualties, provide first aid
generally just for cold weather injuries, as appropriate and transport back to
the main camp.  The safest way to conduct this is to have the casualtyies
comfortably dressed waiting where the approach of the team can be observed so
that a position of discomfort need not be taken up until the team is within
about 10-15 minutes‘ walk of the search area.
Say "hello" to Maj Delong for me next time you see him, would you assuming I
have remembered your/his unit correctly?
Brad Sallows
sallows@mpr.ca
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Mon, 15 Nov 1999 10:51:37 -0800*
>To avoid a cluttering of these means - responses can be forwarded
Apologies.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Mon, 15 Nov 1999 12:09:07 -0700*
I should also say the tasks don‘t have to be winter specific -- we can
modify tasks to fit the aim - especially if we get little or nn snow.
Word is we‘re bashing on despite the weather so there may be more of an
emphasis on the leadership development aspect.
Thanks 
Derrick
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

